
Do schools today kill creativity? (Ken Robinson, TEDTalks) - amichail
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9CE55wbtY
======
irakundji
ABSOLUTELY! The education system as we know it is a socialization process. I
makes mindless zombies very well but I fear that it swishes personalization
and creativity in process. Is it not a wonder that those kids who walk to the
beat of their own drum in school becomes successful and those who always
followed the rules become great paper pushers? That's what school does, it
teaches us to seek an approval that's external to us (ie. teacher's approval,
grades, awards) and not a sense of internal approval (ie. pride, enjoyment,
satisfaction). We all get at least nearly 2 decades of this socialization
process to be pounded into a mold (whether we're round, or rectangle or
rhombus, we're all going into that square hole, because that's the only way to
succeed in school, and if we don't, we're deemed a freak and forced to be
medicated and the like). It's that same mold that we must break free from if
we're to draw into the inner creativity, that inner peace. I think after we've
done so, we'll all be a lot happier and much more productive. --- Sorry for
the ranting, it's a touchy subject.

------
mattjaynes
High quality download:

<http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/TEDTalks_video/~3/76547149/ted_robinson_k_2006.mp4>

